# Vastex d-100 dryer



## BarriosPrinting (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm having a lot of trouble tracking my vastex d-100 and getting it to stay tracked. It always seems to drift towards the opposite side of the chain. I've tried loosening the adjusters all the way and trying to move up from that point, BUT IT STILL DOES THE SAME THING!  It's brand new I've only ran it a few times so I could get the belt to stop catching (whole other story). Any help would be appreciated. When doing a large print run, I don't want to have to keep sliding the belt over while trying to print, flash and print, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rILSLj4wfQ

Go to the 16 minute and see where they start talking about this,...is your belt pretty tight?
I have the Vastex Econo Red and it hasn't slipped but maybe .5 inch in a year....


----------



## BarriosPrinting (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for replying, I'll watch the video. My belt is not very tight. I can't figure out how to tension it.


----------



## BarriosPrinting (Jan 22, 2015)

I actually watched that video before I bought the dryer. I can't figure out which way to adjust it, because if I tighten it too much the little brackets seem like they are going to bend. Agh. Thanks anyway man, hopefully someone has first hand experience and can lead me in the right direction.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

The tension bar underneath is adjusted on both sides. Once you have it level, adjust equally until the belt has just a bit of play. When running if the belt moves to the left (for example) then adjust the left up or down ever so slightly to straighten and vice versa. Getting it initially set is the key. It really shouldn't travel that much I would think. Mine hasn't. I will see if I can get a graphic to illustrate.


----------

